# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Dynamo el "gran" mago

## Pedro Parra Magic

Hola a todos,
os pongo una copia del hilo que abrí en mi pagina de Facebook, con un video de dinamo de una actuación que hizo sin su productora. Yo ni he acabado de ver el video, pues me aburría demasiado:
Muchos sois los que me habéis hablado de dynamo, "el gran mago" y diciéndome que si podía hacer lo que hacía el, que que opinaba sobre él. Siempre he dicho lo mismo, no me gusta en absoluto, no es un mago de verdad. Siento decir esto, pero la gran mayoría de juegos utiliza trucos de cámara o compinches, dando mala reputacion a todos los demás magos. Este es un video de un espectáculo que ha hecho sin su productora, y realmente necesita unas clases de magia. No he acabado de ver el video de lo que me aburría. Es una rutina de carta ambiciosa, y os dejo también un video de un auténtico mago y maestro, Juan Tamariz!
Abrazos! y que disfrutéis de la magia de Juan!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHpHjZ9fz4#t=326
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dubGwb6PsI

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Concuerdo contigo en el tema de los compinches, me parece que a ratos abusa mucho de la cámara y lo ya antes mencionado. Lo que me sorprende es ver a alguien como tu haciendo juicios respecto de que es o no es realmente un mago, primero porque he visto tus videos y tu técnica es mala, quizás para los iniciados les pueda parecer una técnica aceptable pero para un circulo mas profesional tu técnica es derechamente deficiente. Lo otro es que haciendo una sencilla comparación viendo lo que cada uno ha mostrado es evidente que técnicamente hablando ese "mago" del que tu hablas esta a años luz de lo que tu haces.  Por ultimo que alguien como tu , que hace poco ofrecías cursos "intensivos de magia" con duración de 6 días venga a tratar de dar lecciones de como ser o no ser mago es sencillamente una sinverguenzura ya que no eres precisamente un modelo de etica mágica...Ya era para la risa que un novatillo se lanzara a realizar un " curso intensivo de magia" , o sea un novato enseñándole a novatos. Ahora vienes a dar lecciones de que es mago y que no lo es... Las cosas que hay que leer... Quizás algún amigo te ha dicho que eres un mago de excelencia y te lo creíste, pero juzgando por lo que has mostrado me parece que la única persona que necesita realmente un "curso intensivo de magia" eres tu. Me parece que estas subido en una nube de soberbia que al parecer no te deja ver la realidad... Te invito a practicar y trabajar con humildad, creo que ganaras mas que andar subiendo este tipo de cosas a tu facebook.
Saludos

----------


## Hack07

Hombre, tampoco es para atacarle así. Simplemente ha expresado su opinión sobre el chiquitajo de Steven.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

¿Y acaso yo no he hecho lo mismo? Solo he dado mi punto de vista respecto del autor del tema.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Hola Edo,
el tema del curso fue un tema muy disputado, algún moderador hizo un comentario como el tuyo, al que respondí cordialmente y muchos usuarios y algunos moderadores defendieron mi punto de vista. ¿Fue un error dar el curso? Puede. No creo que lo de los cursillos intensivos de magia los necesite yo, ya que asisto desde hace más de 4 años a la escuela a toda magia, y no voy a numerar los maestros que he tenido porque no lo veo necesario, pero si te puedo decir que han ganado premios nacionales e internacionales. No creo apropiado hacer comentarios sobre la técnica de unos o otros, y no los voy a hacer ya que yo no he visto ningún video tuyo por la red. Lo que si te voy a decir es que el hilo lo he abierto en mi página de Facebook, no en mi perfil, para responder a todos los que me habían hablado de dynamo. Te animo a leer todo el hilo de las clases de magia, ya que supongo que no lo habrás leído entero y verás toda la discusión. No se que video habrás visto, pero lo cierto es que no subo vídeos desde hace tiempo, y el último es de una actuación en a toda magia que hice el día 27 de Diciembre. Son juegos muy sencillos, pero la verdad es que no pienso que la técnica sea mala. Tampoco lo piensa ninguno de los magos que asistieron, y de hecho, muchos me dijeron que había sido una de las actuaciones que más les habían gustado. Te animo a que pases un video tuyo, para que así gente que no conoces de nada, que buscas en internet y no aparece absolutamente nada, pueda juzgar tu técnica. Y también te invito a ser un pelín más humilde, pues no podemos recomendar a alguien serlo, si no lo somos. Abrí este hilo con el fin de enseñados el video porque muchos no lo habían visto, no para juzgar mi técnica, y menos para juzgar mi persona.
Pedro

----------


## Magnano

Para crear un poco de debate yo voy a tirar una piedra a favor de Dynamo, ¿alguien se ha fijado que es un concurso del año 2004? Yo entonces ni si quiera sabía que me iba a enamorar de este mundo y desde entonces creo que he aprendido muchísimo en los 6-7 años que llevo en ella, ¿alguien se ha preguntado cuánto puede haber mejorado este hombre? Y lo de las cámaras y compinches... Es otro tema, pero no dejan de ser un recurso más para engañar al público al que se dirige el tipo de magia que la productora le pide que venda.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Es cierto lo de la fecha! Yo lo vi en el Facebook de Rubiales y no aparecía fecha! Lo cierto es que en muy poco tiempo con práctica se mejora mucho! Tengo guardados vídeos míos que no están publicados, y son de cuando empecé hace muchos años, y hasta yo noto un cambio brutal! Que fallos tan tontos hacia!!
Abrazos,
Pedro

Enviado desde mi LT25i mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Me encanta lo de " crear un poco de debate" magnano jajajajaja por cierto, he intentado abrir tu página de WordPress pero no me deja :(

Enviado desde mi LT25i mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Magnano

Normal, ya no existe :P Se me olvidó cambiar la firma al borrar el blog :( Ya está arreglado.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Ohh, yo que lo quería ver! Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi LT25i mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Orioriol

Qué dices Magnano?? Porque lo has cerrado? Si estaba muy chulo, qué lastimica. Espero que haya sido para dar paso a otra cosa.

----------


## Magnano

Es para lo del proyecto que te comenté, estoy desarrollando todas las ideas que tenía expuestas para hacer algo majo y, quizás, algún día, difundir un libro majo  :Smile1:

----------


## Aminoliquid

Bueno,respondo a lo que ha dicho Magnano sobre la fecha del concurso.Si que tienes razón que ese video tiene ya sus años,y respecto a la evolución pues devería de ser notable pero...mira este video y júzgalo tu mismo.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4g9OU4TLdk

Este es de 2006 y en teoría la mejoría del número tendría que haber sido notable.Aunque no hace los mismos efectos,la rutina de cartas es basicamente la misma.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfJEe8yl61c

Y aquí otro de 2008.

----------


## Mago_Sam

Se nota un cambio con respecto a los videos, pero no se puede apreciar mucho porque el video no muestra bien los numeros que el dice o alguna otra cosa. Ahora en cuanto a el programa que hace a los ojos de un mago obviamente se puede apreciar que lo hace con compinches y esas otras cosas, pero lo que le interesa más a la productora creo yo es que el programa los vea los ojos de un profano, a mi gusta el programa porque se puede sacar muchas ideas, pasó algo bastante similar con Criss Angel,  con la diferencia que me cae mejor Dynamo que Criss (pero eso no importa ahora), también se puede sacar un poco de provecho de esto para que la gente no olvide que exista gente que practica este arte, pero no se compara con los programas que daban mucho antes (Juan Tamariz, Paul Daniels) uno no tan actual ese programa en que sale Jorge Blass (no me acuerdo ahora del nombre), se notaba un nivel de profesionalismo enorme. Bueno este es mi comentario, si me equivoco en algo diganlo no hay problema.

----------


## Marvel

En cualquier caso, poner a Dynamo de cartomante y compararlo con uno de los mejores de la historia, es injusto.
Sobretodo comparando fechas.

Creo (reitero el creo) que como streetmagicians solo tenemos de grandes referentes a los televisivos. David Copperfield también usó unos cuantos trucos de cámaras, de hecho hasta vi en un video de Luis Piedrahita aquí colgado, como la cámara le hacía un favorcillo.

Por otro lado, sin "trucos sucios" es difícil llamar la atención a nivel televisivo para los profanos. Lo que me fastidia es no poder hacer algunos de todos esos juegos, pero habrá que buscar opciones.

----------


## Magnano

Pues tendré que recoger la piedra tirada a favor de Dynamo, es que ni con el paso de los años mejora demasiado... Me he aburrido en todos y cada uno de sus vídeos, ¡que suplicio! Aún así sigo defendiendo que utilizar los recursos que se le ofrecen para realizar juegos destinados a televisión no está de más, ¿quién no ha utilizado nunca un gimmik? Y no hacen otra cosa que facilitarnos o ayudarnos a realizar un efecto, al igual que los compinches o la ayuda de las cámaras, solo que la magia realizada en ambos casos va destinada a públicos distintos. La única gran diferencia es que la magia televisiva y la ayuda que les ofrecen es mucho mayor que a los que actuamos cara a cara, sin embargo, nosotros tenemos la cercanía y contacto que ellos no tienen, entonces... ¿qué es más efectivo? ¿Su móvil dentro de una botella o nuestra carta que se eleva sola ante los ojos de los espectadores?

Es solo mi opinión personal, a mi la magia televisiva me ha ayudado mucho, en muchas de las ocasiones de las que ahora hago magia escucho comentarios tipo "es que cuando lo ves en la tele es una cosa, pero es que lo hace delante de tus narices y sigues sin ver nada..." En esos momentos adoro a Dynamo y todos los magos de ese mundo, porque de una forma u otra realzan mi trabajo y hacen que la gente esté más dispuesta a ver magia.

----------


## elmanu

Pues vaya...para 2 juegos que hace sin gimnick....los hace mal...
Antes no me gustaba dynamo...pero es que cada vez me cae peor.
No veo la magia por ningún lado...veo un rapero que hace malabares y se le caen las cartas....por que saca la carta de su bolsillo inexistente 2 veces? No se....lo dicho...cada día me cae peor...y eso que nunca he mirado su programa...y seguiré sin hacerlo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9295 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Puede que la Magia televisada sea una rama más de la magia. Cada rama tiene unos gimmicks distintos, algunos más complicados de usar que otros( no comparemos hacer uso correcto del fp, a hacer un corte de cámara). Pero aún así es una rama más. Pero, deberíamos domimar antes otras ramas de la magia antes de lanzarnos a la de la tele? Que opináis?

Enviado desde mi LT25i mediante Tapatalk

----------


## elmoronta

Yo creo que un mago debería dominar un poco de todo. Nunca sabes lo que te vas a encontrar.

----------


## imdumas

Yo creo que este vídeo confirma el nivel tan mediocre que tiene éste mago. Aunque era predecible viendo los falsos depósitos que hace con monedas. Os invito a ver una entrevista que tuvo en TVE

En 2004 dynamo llevaba dos años en la magia, y sinceramente con dos años de experiencia no puede ocurrirte lo del flap en los últimos segundos del video. 

Sinceramente yo respeto mucho a otros magos televisivos como blaine por ejemplo, ya que por lo menos caen bien y presentan decentemente,  pero este además es un soso... no se como discovery pudo elegirlo

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Pues tendré que recoger la piedra tirada a favor de Dynamo, es que ni con el paso de los años mejora demasiado... Me he aburrido en todos y cada uno de sus vídeos, ¡que suplicio! Aún así sigo defendiendo que utilizar los recursos que se le ofrecen para realizar juegos destinados a televisión no está de más, ¿quién no ha utilizado nunca un gimmik? Y no hacen otra cosa que facilitarnos o ayudarnos a realizar un efecto, al igual que los compinches o la ayuda de las cámaras, solo que la magia realizada en ambos casos va destinada a públicos distintos. La única gran diferencia es que la magia televisiva y la ayuda que les ofrecen es mucho mayor que a los que actuamos cara a cara, sin embargo, nosotros tenemos la cercanía y contacto que ellos no tienen, entonces... ¿qué es más efectivo? ¿Su móvil dentro de una botella o nuestra carta que se eleva sola ante los ojos de los espectadores?
> 
> Es solo mi opinión personal, a mi la magia televisiva me ha ayudado mucho, en muchas de las ocasiones de las que ahora hago magia escucho comentarios tipo "es que cuando lo ves en la tele es una cosa, pero es que lo hace delante de tus narices y sigues sin ver nada..." En esos momentos adoro a Dynamo y todos los magos de ese mundo, porque de una forma u otra realzan mi trabajo y hacen que la gente esté más dispuesta a ver magia.



Discrepo en el tema de los gimmicks.Estoy a favor de ellos,aunque no sea muy partidario de su uso abusivo,pero no veo lógico comparar ese tipo de magia televisiva con el uso de los gimmicks, ¿El por qué? pues muy sencillo;la magia televisiva de hoy día desde mi punto de vista roza al cine y lógicamente lo que ves en una película de efectos especiales no lo puedes ver en un teatro.Sin embargo,un gimmick lo puedes usar en casi cualquier situación;dependiendo del efecto,ángulos y tal,pero el tipo de magia que hace el amigo Dynamo no.Si le ofrecieran a Dynamo reproducir tan solo un 15% de los efectos que hace en la tele en un teatro tendría que negarse y optar por coger una baraja e ir a toda pastilla en una rutina de ambiciosa rociando las cartas de vez en cuando por el escenario.No puede hacer su magia fuera de la tele,no puede nadar fuera de su pecera,esa es la diferencia entre el uso de gimmick y la magia televisiva de Dynamo desde mi punto de vista.

Estoy de acuerdo con que tiene la lectura positiva que le das,yo también lo veo así,pero...¿qué haces si alguien te pide que le metas su movil en una botella de cristal? ¿O si alguien te pide que le leas la mente con los métodos de Dynamo,que andes sobre el agua,que congeles el agua de una fuente con tus manos,etc,etc?
Vamos,harías lo mismo que el si alguien se lo pidiera en un teatro o en la calle pero fuera de cámaras.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Otro mensaje repetido ¿Cual es el problema?

----------


## Ochosi

> ¿qué haces si alguien te pide que le metas su movil en una botella de cristal? ¿O si alguien te pide que le leas la mente con los métodos de Dynamo,que andes sobre el agua,que congeles el agua de una fuente con tus manos,etc,etc?



No lo haces, sin más. Yo elijo lo que hago en todo momento, tú decides si quieres verlo o no. También puedes decirles que lo que se ve por la tele es eso, "magia para la tele". Pero mas allá de eso... Sí, a la magia televisiva se le está yendo el asunto de las manos  :117: 

Dynamo siempre me ha aburrido, y en estos videos aun más. Como David Blaine, me parecen sosos a más no poder. Mas allá de eso, y de modo parecido a algo que dijo Penn Jilette (de Penn&Teller), me cuesta "respetar" a un "mago" que no hace actuaciones en vivo, que únicamente trabaja en televisión.

----------


## Extrem

> Para crear un poco de debate yo voy a tirar una piedra a favor de Dynamo, ¿alguien se ha fijado que es un concurso del año 2004? Yo entonces ni si quiera sabía que me iba a enamorar de este mundo y desde entonces creo que he aprendido muchísimo en los 6-7 años que llevo en ella, ¿alguien se ha preguntado cuánto puede haber mejorado este hombre? Y lo de las cámaras y compinches... Es otro tema, pero no dejan de ser un recurso más para engañar al público al que se dirige el tipo de magia que la productora le pide que venda.


  Yo no se realmente lo que abra evolucionado en su magia, pero mezcla cosas sencillas con cosas simplemente imposible y aquel que sepa de magia se habrá dado mas que cuenta. En eso de evolucionar estoy de acuerdo, pero en eso de usar trucos de cámara o compinches a doquier para nada. Todo lo contrario.

----------


## Tereso

Cuán triste es nuestra facilidad para estar prontos al juicio.

Qué terrible que seamos tan buenos para juzgar y tan malos para argumentar en un debate de órdenes lógicos, donde se deberían quedar fuera las falacias lógicas que tanto daño hacen a nuestra magia y a nuestro querido foro.

Ahora resulta que aquí, el infeliz maguete Dynamo ése, nos la suda a todos juntos, o de uno en uno.

Voy a tratar de quedarme fuera de los comentarios de algunos, simplemente reflejan un sentido diametralmente opuesto a lo que es el arte.

Antes de darle caña con todo, recuerden: Están viendo un arte de apreciación, no hay posiciones absolutas y si no estás dispuesto a cambiar de cuando en cuando, debes tener cuidado con el punto hacia dónde te diriges.

Ya lo dije una vez y lo vuelvo a repetir: Tomen lo bueno de Dynamo y desechen lo malo. Tan sencillo como éso.

----------


## elmanu

Ahora mismo no te capto Tereso...
A que te refieres? Donde ves las falacias lógicas? En que cada uno dé su opinión?
Si en algun video de Dynamo "aprecias algo de arte" puedes decirlo tranquilamente...precisamente creo que el post se creo para opinar.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9295 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Ochosi

> Tomen lo bueno de Dynamo y desechen lo malo



Es exactamente lo que estamos haciendo, solo que apenas vemos cosas buenas.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Yo creí que bueno a nuestro favor estamos sacando, reocordando cosas que no hacer, y no me refiero solamente a técnica, si no cosas como no dar la espalda, etc. Opino que se aprende mucho dw ver a magos muy reputados, pero también a magos que hacen fallos...

Enviado desde mi LT25i mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Tereso

> Ahora mismo no te capto Tereso...
> A que te refieres? Donde ves las falacias lógicas? En que cada uno dé su opinión?
> Si en algun video de Dynamo "aprecias algo de arte" puedes decirlo tranquilamente...precisamente creo que el post se creo para opinar.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9295 mediante Tapatalk


Elmanu, más tarde con un poco más de tiempo, te explico todos los fallos de argumentación que se están presentando, ésas son las falacias lógicas, no estoy diciendo que esté mal que cada uno dé su opinión.

Si en algún vídeo de Dynamo, aprecio algo de arte, (que, a todo, no entiendo el entrecomillado), puedo también guardármelo tranquilamente: Simplemente, estoy opinando sobre sus opiniones, igualmente válido.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Mago_Sam

> Cuán triste es nuestra facilidad para estar prontos al juicio.
> 
> Qué terrible que seamos tan buenos para juzgar y tan malos para argumentar en un debate de órdenes lógicos, donde se deberían quedar fuera las falacias lógicas que tanto daño hacen a nuestra magia y a nuestro querido foro.
> 
> Ahora resulta que aquí, el infeliz maguete Dynamo ése, nos la suda a todos juntos, o de uno en uno.
> 
> Voy a tratar de quedarme fuera de los comentarios de algunos, simplemente reflejan un sentido diametralmente opuesto a lo que es el arte.
> 
> Antes de darle caña con todo, recuerden: Están viendo un arte de apreciación, no hay posiciones absolutas y si no estás dispuesto a cambiar de cuando en cuando, debes tener cuidado con el punto hacia dónde te diriges.
> ...



Apoyo eso ... por eso yo veo el programa se pueden sacar muchas ideas o sirve como ejercicio mental.

----------


## Orioriol

Hace poco hablaba Juan Tamariz en una entrevista sobre si es verdad que en magia vale todo. Su respuesta fue que no, que los cortes de cámara y los compinches no valen. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta idea y creo que es un buen resumen. El problema de la magia televisiva es que, no sé vosotros, pero yo ya me la miro como "a ver qué hace este tío... osti que chulo. Y el otro tío estará huntao? No creo, para hacer eso tampoco haría falta... ah vaya, mira, parece que si". Y así una y otra vez. No veo normal que en un programa de estos haya más compinches que espectadores convencionales. Que en un juego necesites un compinche para darle brillo al efecto? Lo entiendo y lo respeto, hay algunos juegos en los que pasa eso y me siguen pareciendo grandes obras de magia. Pero cuando empiezas a tirar de ese recurso y de los cortes para todo... pues para eso casi que mejor me miro Harry Potter que me fliparán más los efectos especiales, porque acaba siendo nada más que eso, efectos especiales. 

Un ejemplo de programa de magia que me ha gustado es el mago pop, porque la mayoría de los efectos que realiza se podrían hacer sin movidas raras (a excepción de algunas flipadas, ya). Creo que esta es la idea, que si tiras de cámara sea solo un recurso puntual o una ayuda para que el efecto gane brillo. Otro ejemplo, el vídeo de Luis Piedrahita donde hace un triunfo locura en que en un momento la cámara le ayuda. Qué problema hay con eso? Tiene un momento de angulo malo que le jode el juegazo, pues si lo consigue camuflar con un toque de cámara bien por el, no hace falta ser tan tiquis miquis con estas cosillas creo yo, y más aún cuando es alguien que tiene ese pedazo de historial mágico. El problema de Dynamo, además de todo lo anteriormente comentado por vosotros, es que se pasa tirando de este tipo de recursos.

----------


## Orioriol

Duplicado.

----------


## Magnano

Yo sigo defendiendo que la magia televisiva es otro tipo de magia, tiene elementos que se pueden aprovechar y utilizar para sorprender a un público que hay detrás de una pantalla ¿cortes de cámara? Hay gente que los usa en el youtrubés, ¿compinches? Hay cientos de magos que los utilizan en sus shows, al igual que dobles, duplicados o lo que se te pase por la cabeza. Cada persona actuará dentro de sus posibilidades y tendrá que valorar que es lo que le compensa. Por ejemplo, yo nunca uso compinches ni gimmicks, salvo uno que tengo para algo impromtu y no me apetezca hacer nada complicado ni sacar una baraja de cartas, pero sin embargo no descarto que en un momento dado no le vaya a pedir a alguien que piense en un perro durante el espectáculo para ahorrarme un f****** si esta persona es de confianza y ese día no estoy por la labor.

Supongo que muchos estaréis en contra de mi posición, pero no dejan de ser recursos al alcance de estos magos para sorprender y llegar a un público en concreto en un momento determinado. Cuando a estos les pidan al momento que le metan el móvil en la botella y no puedan hacerlo, quien quedará vendido y pondrá su reputación en juego son ellos, no vosotros, que no lo habéis hecho nunca.

----------


## Magnano

Repetido.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Yo opino como magnano, pero también pienso que un mago de televisión debería estar capacitado para hacer un Show entero antes de lanzarse a la tele. Es como si eres guapo y te dicen: oye, quieres protagonizar una peli de Hollywood? Seguramente diremos que si, pero será la única película que hagamos, porque la gente se acabará dando cuenta de que no tenemos ni idea. Hay que ir escalón a escalón, y puede que los hagamos de dos en dos, pero no puedes subir toda la escalera de un paso.

Enviado desde mi LT25i mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

¿Por que se duplican los mensajes?

----------


## mayico

No me gusta este mago.

Compinches casi todos, y cámaras enfocando a mil lugares para hacer la trampa.
Magia televisiva :Confused:  No, no todo vale señores, y si quiere quedar de mago con poderes, que vaya a otro lugar, porque infinidad de amigos ven su programa y saben que está com pinchado todo y que las cámaras ayudan en todo.

Para mi es MALÍSIMO, si, leéis bien.
Los vídeos en escenario... Tremendamente pésimos, no sabe estar en escena, no se le ve cómodo, no maneja bien los elementos del escenario, le cuelga un bolígrafo por detrás... Eso me da vergüenza agena, se le caen las cartas, las cargas se le ven a lo lejos, en momento trampa canta todo. Y doy gracias de no entender su idioma para no darle caña sobre lo que dice.

No señores, no todo vale ante las cámaras. Porque para magia con cámara me quedo con avatar o matrix entre otras.

PD: Edo Sanchez, si llamas sinvergüenza, o "novatillo" en un sentido para herir, la próxima vez, serás sancionado., ya que novato aquí somos casi todos y yo también puedo darme por aludido en lo de novato y por ende ofenderme.
Este foro está para opinar, no para insultar, y sinvergüenza puede ser un insulto. Nada más.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Uff, que cantidad de opiniones!! cada vez cambio yo un poquito jajajaja Yo creo que las cámaras sirven un poco para darle más brillo a un juego. Si en algún momento hacemos un salto, nos puede venir bien que la cámara en ese momento nos enfoque a la cara. Pero debemos de ser capases de hacer el mismo juego en vivo, o por lo menos, que sea muy similar... Para efectos especiales, el cine, que hay grandes películas. ¿y a todo esto, que opinarán los compinches que usa? Digo yo que le tendrán un poco de rabia, por hacerse tan famoso y que sepan que no es un "autentico" mago, no?

P.D:  Que sepáis que me han vuelto a ofrecer dar un cursillo, ya que los alumnos del año pasado quedaron muy satisfechos. Aunque me viene muy bien el dinero, he dicho que no. Y yo lo he rechazado, pero que sepáis, que si nuestro arte no se comparte(con las personas adecuadas) morirá.

----------


## Orioriol

Pedro Parra, me falta información sobre como fueron tus cursos y todo eso, así que no me puedo posicionar ni a favor ni en contra de ello. Pero sobre lo último que dices, yo creo que la magia no morirá nunca. Ha estado y estará siempre, es el reflejo de una necesidad interna de las personas. Unos buscan verla y sentir con ella y (nos)otros entenderla y hacerla. Lo digo a modo de reflexión, hemos de valorar este arte tan increíble, misterioso y con tanta historia que tenemos entre manos. ¡¡ Qué grande es la magia !!

Por eso creo que es importante cuidar a quien enseñamos qué, para asegurar que la calidad, la esencia de la magia, se transmite y se mantiene en el tiempo. Lo que me parece una lástima es que parece que hoy en día el mago-truquero principiante sigue la norma de aprender un truco y el mismo día en el primer intento de grabación colgarlo al youtube para compartirlo con otros magos-truqueros y competir a ver quien tiene más likes en una porquería de vídeos tan mal hechos que te hacen dudar de si es un efecto o la propia revelación del mismo. Eso no es magia ni es nada, es una nueva modalidad de pajas mentales que lamentablemente se ha extendido. Si esto es lo que más se ve, lo que es conocido por el público en general, no me extraña que muchas personas piensen que la magia es una mierda, a mi también me lo parece. Y la magia televisiva es una extensión, otra cara, del mismo problema. Por tanto, creo que el problema comienza en la base. Falta teoría, falta elaborar una concepción mental clara de qué es la magia y qué hacemos con ella. Falta recuperar la esencia de la magia, la mística imagen del mago, que personalmente considero que está muy desvirtuada actualmente.

Una anécdota en relación con el tema. El día de fin de año actuaba en un restaurante. Cuando me acerqué a un grupo y me presenté, un tipo (el macho alfa de la mesa) me salió con la frase "que sepas que pienso que todos los magos sois unos hdp" (y no, no lo dijo con las siglas). Evidentemente me lo tomé a coña y seguí a lo mío. Al cabo de dos juegos me estaba dando un abrazo y pasándoselo como un crío, todo acabó genial, mucha magia y muchas risas esa noche. Pero entonces me pregunto, que experiencia debe haber tenido ese pobre hombre, qué imagen debe tener de la magia para soltar ese comentario tan "jocoso"? No lo sé, pero seguro que nada bueno. Por desgracia, me parece que esta visión esta más extendida de lo que nos gustaría. Para mí, con que después de esa noche la idea de este señor haya cambiado favorablemente, aunque solo sea un poco, ya me doy por satisfecho.

----------


## Tereso

Cuando vemos una película, hacemos concesiones que no haríamos con una persona en la vida real:

-La gente no puede volar
-La gente no puede caminar sobre el agua
-No se puede adivinar cosas así nada más

Y sin embargo, las concedemos, no voy a romper lanza alguna por Dynamo, simplemente digo que si estamos "evaluando" magia televisiva, tenemos que partir de dichas cesiones y acotarnos a las bases: Necesita efectos, necesita cortes de cámara, necesita compinches, y éso debe darse por sentado para poder hacer un análisis más efectivo de las cualidades.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Magnano

David Copperfield vuela y hace desaparecer la estatua de la libertad para unos pocos privilegiados en un momento determinado, pedirle que lo haga en medio de la calle a las doce del medio día un jueves cualquiera mientras se toma un café en una cafetería... ¡Pero es un mago increíble!

No creo que se tenga que crucificar a nadie por vender algo en unas condiciones determinadas y no lo pueda repetir en otras, es un espectáculo lo que se vende, el creértelo o no ya es decisión tuya. Tengo muchos familiares que me lo han comentado, siendo ellos totales ignorantes en la magia (primos y tíos que quizás no me hayan visto actuar nunca), eso lo hace con cortes de cámara y enfocando otras sitios cuando le conviene ¿verdad? La gente desconfía, sabe que en el mundo televisivo hay más factores a tener en cuenta a parte de la propia habilidad del mago y se pueden aprovechar nos guste o no.

----------


## elmanu

Bueno...comparar a Copperfield con Dynamo si que es crucificar........

Enviado desde mi GT-I9295 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Magnano

No los he comparado, era un ejemplo para contestar a Tereso cuando ha escrito que las personas no vuelan.

Copperfield es un ejemplo de mago que hace milagros sobre y bajo el escenario, pero que nadie le pida que haga lo mismo que hace en un escenario bajo este, la magia que se puede realizar en cada uno de los casos es totalmente distinta y, eso, el espectador lo sabe o lo intuye.

----------


## Tereso

> No los he comparado, era un ejemplo para contestar a Tereso cuando ha escrito que las personas no vuelan.
> 
> Copperfield es un ejemplo de mago que hace milagros sobre y bajo el escenario, pero que nadie le pida que haga lo mismo que hace en un escenario bajo este, la magia que se puede realizar en cada uno de los casos es totalmente distinta y, eso, el espectador lo sabe o lo intuye.


A mí me quedó bastante claro que no hubo comparación, y en lo que al tema respecta, creo que de cierta manera, tu punto y el mío son el mismo: Las personas no vuelan, los magos sí  :Wink1: , por lo tanto, ahí existe un dejo de suspensión de incredulidad.

Me gusta lo que comentas al respecto de cómo se puede plantear desde el punto de vista del espectador.

Por otro lado, acá en México, el fenómeno Dynamo justo está empezando a pegar con fuerza, y vaya que está resultando efectivo.

¿Hasta qué punto deberíamos expresarnos mal (revelar sus "secretos", denunciar su manera de trabajar, hablar de los cortes) de una persona que el espectador PODRÍA ver como "colega"?
¿No quedamos más mal nosotros evangelizando acerca de los errores de otros?

Entiendo que estamos en un foro especializado, me gusta que se vean estos temas por aquí, simplemente sugiero que ante la posibilidad de tener este tipo de pláticas con espectadores ordinarios, deberíamos tener cuidado. Atención, no estoy diciendo que nadie lo haya hecho, simplemente sugiero que si alguien se siente tentado, se la piense dos veces.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Magnano

Pues cuando el efecto Dynamo entre en auge será divertido, la verdad es que es frustra un poco al principio, "¿y no puedes hacer lo mismo que él?" Son cosas que ahora se escuchan bastante. Pero tiene su lado positivo, el interés por la magia en general a aumentado considerablemente, si dejas un buen sabor de boca a los espectadores cada vez que vean magia o a tal y cual, se acordarán de ti y quizás te nombren, cosa que te dará publicidad gratis.

A la hora de hablar de él... Que queréis que os diga, cuando me preguntan sobre Dynamo o magos del mismo estilo, respondo que su estilo de magia es más comercial que el mío, para grandes públicos y hechos para unas situaciones en las que yo no estoy dispuesto a meterme, ¿el por qué? Por que mi magia es más intimista, actúo de cerca, con mis cartas y una mesa, pero aún así puedo hacer cosillas de pie o para públicos amplios si se me pide y sin ningún problema. No hablo mal de él, o no demasiado y, si me preguntan, los he visto mejores  :Smile1:

----------


## Tereso

> Pues cuando el efecto Dynamo entre en auge será divertido, la verdad es que es frustra un poco al principio, "¿y no puedes hacer lo mismo que él?"


Perdona que me quede con esta línea, pero me boté de la risa al leerla, ¡Es justamente lo que comienza a pasar! jajajaja 

En fin, me gusta que mucha gente se está acercando a la magia acá en México por el efecto mediático de un mago, y me planteo desde una perspectiva muy similar a la tuya: "¿Te gusta Dynamo? ¿Es bueno, verdad? Bien, ahora ven, te voy a mostrar a los Guardianes de los Secretos". No me ha fallado  :Smile1: 

Un saludo dinámico a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Extrem

> Cuando vemos una película, hacemos concesiones que no haríamos con una persona en la vida real:
> 
> -La gente no puede volar
> -La gente no puede caminar sobre el agua
> -No se puede adivinar cosas así nada más
> 
> Y sin embargo, las concedemos, no voy a romper lanza alguna por Dynamo, simplemente digo que si estamos "evaluando" magia televisiva, tenemos que partir de dichas cesiones y acotarnos a las bases: Necesita efectos, necesita cortes de cámara, necesita compinches, y éso debe darse por sentado para poder hacer un análisis más efectivo de las cualidades.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


En absoluto se puede comparar estos dos tipos de arte (DESDE ESE PUNTO DE VISTA-si lo he puesto en mayuscula es por algo que no creo que se necesite explicar-). En absoluto (pese que el cine nazca de la magia, pero bueno). El cine no sorprende por que un tipo vuele, en la magia si, lo mismo con todo lo demás. Sorprende su hilo argumental (que la magia también tiene a su forma). El cine no sorprende por ver lo imposible pues todos vamos al cine sabiendo que pueden ver lo imposible, porque todo se puede hacer hoy en dia en el cine. En la magia es distinto, sabemos que vamos a ver algo imposible pero en la vida real, no en la ficción del cine. En la magia lo ves, mas cerca o mas lejos, incluso lo tocas, lo hueles o lo saboreas.
No es por entrar en debate, Pero me sorprende que digas como argumento: "Cuando vemos una película, hacemos concesiones que no haríamos con una persona en la vida real"; Claro he ahí la diferencia de la magia y el cine ( o la television).

Yo veo Dyanamo, no con tanto entusiasmo cuando he visto otros programas, pero lo veo, me entretiene. Lo que realmente me fastidia son efecto, ilusiones, trucos, llámalos como quieras que son tan obvios que a mi, mis amigos me lo dicen (amigos que no son magos), que el programa pierde la Gracia por eso mismo, porque es tan obvio. Andar por el agua, pues a la gente que esta en el puente le sorprende pero el que esta al otro lado de la pantalla se queda ploff, yo y ya digo muchos amigos míos no magos, y mi padre incluso que lo ve (no es mago) me comenta lo mismo. El espectador tiene que preguntarse el ¿como lo ha hecho? pero en este programa ya te digo que eso se deja aparte. Como lo del tatuaje;por favor. Estaba viéndolo con los amigos y todos, "anda que no es una compinche esa" ..."que chorrada"... en fin, no veo arte por ningún lado, y mira que me esfuerzo.

----------


## Extrem

> David Copperfield vuela y hace desaparecer la estatua de la libertad para unos pocos privilegiados en un momento determinado, pedirle que lo haga en medio de la calle a las doce del medio día un jueves cualquiera mientras se toma un café en una cafetería... ¡Pero es un mago increíble!
> 
> No creo que se tenga que crucificar a nadie por vender algo en unas condiciones determinadas y no lo pueda repetir en otras, es un espectáculo lo que se vende, el creértelo o no ya es decisión tuya. Tengo muchos familiares que me lo han comentado, siendo ellos totales ignorantes en la magia (primos y tíos que quizás no me hayan visto actuar nunca), eso lo hace con cortes de cámara y enfocando otras sitios cuando le conviene ¿verdad? La gente desconfía, sabe que en el mundo televisivo hay más factores a tener en cuenta a parte de la propia habilidad del mago y se pueden aprovechar nos guste o no.


Esas ilusiones son distintas, de todas formas, Copperfield, pufff, mira las actuaciones que hace en un circo de las vegas, lo llamo circo porque es un teatro circular, osea que los espectadores están rodeandole, es bestial. O simplemente las que hace en un teatro. 
No es recriminar lo que has dicho, es recordar las otras cosas. Espero haberme explicado.

Y luego si existe ese efecto Dynamo sin animo de ofender, que lo traigan aquí donde yo vivo, por que de verdad, lo juro, hace todo lo contrario.

----------


## Extrem

> David Copperfield vuela y hace desaparecer la estatua de la libertad para unos pocos privilegiados en un momento determinado, pedirle que lo haga en medio de la calle a las doce del medio día un jueves cualquiera mientras se toma un café en una cafetería... ¡Pero es un mago increíble!
> 
> No creo que se tenga que crucificar a nadie por vender algo en unas condiciones determinadas y no lo pueda repetir en otras, es un espectáculo lo que se vende, el creértelo o no ya es decisión tuya. Tengo muchos familiares que me lo han comentado, siendo ellos totales ignorantes en la magia (primos y tíos que quizás no me hayan visto actuar nunca), eso lo hace con cortes de cámara y enfocando otras sitios cuando le conviene ¿verdad? La gente desconfía, sabe que en el mundo televisivo hay más factores a tener en cuenta a parte de la propia habilidad del mago y se pueden aprovechar nos guste o no.


Esas ilusiones son distintas, de todas formas, Copperfield, pufff, mira las actuaciones que hace en un circo de las vegas, lo llamo circo porque es un teatro circular, osea que los espectadores están rodeandole, es bestial. O simplemente las que hace en un teatro. 
No es recriminar lo que has dicho, es recordar las otras cosas. Espero haberme explicado.

Y luego si existe ese efecto Dynamo sin animo de ofender, que lo traigan aquí donde yo vivo, por que de verdad, lo juro, hace todo lo contrario.

----------


## Tereso

> En absoluto se puede comparar estos dos tipos de arte (DESDE ESE PUNTO DE VISTA-si lo he puesto en mayuscula es por algo que no creo que se necesite explicar-). En absoluto (pese que el cine nazca de la magia, pero bueno).


Jamás he comparado los dos tipos de arte, simplemente estoy ejemplificando cómo se hacen cesiones en el cine, intentando extrapolar.

Incluso, cuando vemos un mago, a menos que no tengas la más remota idea de lo que son las más elementales leyes de la física, haces concesiones.  No porque puedas tocar, oler o saborear un objeto, se puede validar el hecho de que lo que oliste, tocaste o saboreaste realmente vuele o desaparezca por arte de abracadabras.

No es un argumento, es un simple ejemplo para poner sobre la mesa las concesiones, (pude haber utilizado la literatura, la pintura, la música, pero utilicé el cine), jamás un argumento.

De ahí en delante, estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo.

Saludos.

----------


## Extrem

> Jamás he comparado los dos tipos de arte, simplemente estoy ejemplificando cómo se hacen cesiones en el cine, intentando extrapolar.
> 
> Incluso, cuando vemos un mago, a menos que no tengas la más remota idea de lo que son las más elementales leyes de la física, haces concesiones.  No porque puedas tocar, oler o saborear un objeto, se puede validar el hecho de que lo que oliste, tocaste o saboreaste realmente vuele o desaparezca por arte de abracadabras.
> 
> No es un argumento, es un simple ejemplo para poner sobre la mesa las concesiones, (pude haber utilizado la literatura, la pintura, la música, pero utilicé el cine), jamás un argumento.
> 
> De ahí en delante, estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Saludos.


Lo siento, pero el hecho de que lo uses de ejemplo para extrapolar una idea donde podrías haber usado la literatura, la pintura el cine... no deja de ser una comparación. Pero bueno,eso es lo de menos. En tu segundo parrafo, yo no he dicho eso, o mas bien yo no he dicho lo contrario...simplemte "cine = Pantalla"..."magia =in situ".

Hablando el tema de las concesiones, me parece muy relevante en la magia. Para mi el espectador ha de saber que todo es una ilusion, que el mago no quiere competir y engañarte como a un tonto, si no asombrarte (y engañarte como a un niño). Pero en este programa esto no existe. Quiero decir, si yo veo una serie de televisión de ciencia ficción, no voy a ponerle pegas a cosas raras que pasen, si veo un docomental de animales en cambio, pues si quiero ver la verdad. Aqui en este programa todo es un aspecto televisivo mas tirando al documental por decirlo de alguna manera (aunque sea un "reallity show"); quiero decir, la gente va a ver cosas raras, va a ver ilusionismo, y sabe por lo tanto que son ilusiones (valga la redundancia); el espectador espera verlo y pensar que podria estar ahi y  maravillarse. Pero si al programa le metemos por ejemplo montaje hecho por ordenador, donde esta la gracia (encima cutre). Y ademas te voy a poner un ejemplo, cuando esta en ibiza con su chaqueta multicam si no mal recuerdo; el efecto final, el gordo como en todos los programas, pues es hacer convertir el agua de una fuente en hielo, seguro que la gran mayoría de nosotros tiene una idea de como hacerlo, no es nada del otro mundo (sin productos químicos ni nada, que eso me decían mis amigos,jajaja). Pero es que en ese efecto se notaba unos efectos hechos por ordenador a la legua. Absurdo. En definitiva que me lio. Que concesion le dejas a este señor y por que, no lo entiendo la verdad.

----------


## Extrem

> Jamás he comparado los dos tipos de arte, simplemente estoy ejemplificando cómo se hacen cesiones en el cine, intentando extrapolar.
> 
> Incluso, cuando vemos un mago, a menos que no tengas la más remota idea de lo que son las más elementales leyes de la física, haces concesiones.  No porque puedas tocar, oler o saborear un objeto, se puede validar el hecho de que lo que oliste, tocaste o saboreaste realmente vuele o desaparezca por arte de abracadabras.
> 
> No es un argumento, es un simple ejemplo para poner sobre la mesa las concesiones, (pude haber utilizado la literatura, la pintura, la música, pero utilicé el cine), jamás un argumento.
> 
> De ahí en delante, estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Saludos.


Lo siento, pero el hecho de que lo uses de ejemplo para extrapolar una idea donde podrías haber usado la literatura, la pintura el cine... no deja de ser una comparación. Pero bueno,eso es lo de menos. En tu segundo parrafo, yo no he dicho eso, o mas bien yo no he dicho lo contrario...simplemte "cine = Pantalla"..."magia =in situ".

Hablando el tema de las concesiones, me parece muy relevante en la magia. Para mi el espectador ha de saber que todo es una ilusion, que el mago no quiere competir y engañarte como a un tonto, si no asombrarte (y engañarte como a un niño). Pero en este programa esto no existe. Quiero decir, si yo veo una serie de televisión de ciencia ficción, no voy a ponerle pegas a cosas raras que pasen, si veo un docomental de animales en cambio, pues si quiero ver la verdad. Aqui en este programa todo es un aspecto televisivo mas tirando al documental por decirlo de alguna manera (aunque sea un "reallity show"); quiero decir, la gente va a ver cosas raras, va a ver ilusionismo, y sabe por lo tanto que son ilusiones (valga la redundancia); el espectador espera verlo y pensar que podria estar ahi y  maravillarse. Pero si al programa le metemos por ejemplo montaje hecho por ordenador, donde esta la gracia (encima cutre). Y ademas te voy a poner un ejemplo, cuando esta en ibiza con su chaqueta multicam si no mal recuerdo; el efecto final, el gordo como en todos los programas, pues es hacer convertir el agua de una fuente en hielo, seguro que la gran mayoría de nosotros tiene una idea de como hacerlo, no es nada del otro mundo (sin productos químicos ni nada, que eso me decían mis amigos,jajaja). Pero es que en ese efecto se notaba unos efectos hechos por ordenador a la legua. Absurdo. En definitiva que me lio. Que concesion le dejas a este señor y por que, no lo entiendo la verdad.

----------


## Mago_Sam

> Lo siento, pero el hecho de que lo uses de ejemplo para extrapolar una idea donde podrías haber usado la literatura, la pintura el cine... no deja de ser una comparación. Pero bueno,eso es lo de menos. En tu segundo parrafo, yo no he dicho eso, o mas bien yo no he dicho lo contrario...simplemte "cine = Pantalla"..."magia =in situ".
> 
> Hablando el tema de las concesiones, me parece muy relevante en la magia. Para mi el espectador ha de saber que todo es una ilusion, que el mago no quiere competir y engañarte como a un tonto, si no asombrarte (y engañarte como a un niño). Pero en este programa esto no existe. Quiero decir, si yo veo una serie de televisión de ciencia ficción, no voy a ponerle pegas a cosas raras que pasen, si veo un docomental de animales en cambio, pues si quiero ver la verdad. Aqui en este programa todo es un aspecto televisivo mas tirando al documental por decirlo de alguna manera (aunque sea un "reallity show"); quiero decir, la gente va a ver cosas raras, va a ver ilusionismo, y sabe por lo tanto que son ilusiones (valga la redundancia); el espectador espera verlo y pensar que podria estar ahi y  maravillarse. Pero si al programa le metemos por ejemplo montaje hecho por ordenador, donde esta la gracia (encima cutre). Y ademas te voy a poner un ejemplo, cuando esta en ibiza con su chaqueta multicam si no mal recuerdo; el efecto final, el gordo como en todos los programas, pues es hacer convertir el agua de una fuente en hielo, seguro que la gran mayoría de nosotros tiene una idea de como hacerlo, no es nada del otro mundo (sin productos químicos ni nada, que eso me decían mis amigos,jajaja). Pero es que en ese efecto se notaba unos efectos hechos por ordenador a la legua. Absurdo. En definitiva que me lio. Que concesion le dejas a este señor y por que, no lo entiendo la verdad.


A mi me dio un poco de inspiracion ... pero mi primera reaccion fue reirme de una manera que al final tuve dolor de estomago ... claro me reia de los efectos cutres que tenia esa "ilusion" como bien dices

----------


## Extrem

Prefiero ni recordarlo,jajajaj

----------

